# Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich



## Uwe_H (7. Juni 2005)

So ihr Gewässerspezialisten, ich habe da mal eine Frage an euch!!!

Ein Bekannter (kein Angler!!!) von mir hat einen rechr großen Gartenteich mit ca 15 000 Litern Wasser Inhalt. Als Besatz hat er nur Moderlieschen drinnen, und davon jede Menge. Diese Moderlieschen haben sich mittlerweile zur Plage entwickelt, es sind wirklich Unmengen davon im Teich. 
Um dieser Plage Herr zu werden (die Versuche hierzu laufen schon seit einigen Jahren!!!) hat er schon Anglern aus seinem Wohnort die Moderlieschen als KöFis angeboten, allerdings werden die auch nicht in entsprechenden Mengen benötigt und haben sich scheinbar als nicht besonders fängig in deren Gewässern erwiesen. 
Als Dank für dieses Angebot hat ihm einer dieser Angler mal einen kleinen wels mitgebracht der sich mittlerweile in diesem Teich stattlich vergrößert hat. (von ca 30cm auf mittlerweile ca 70 -80cm). Allerdings schafft es auch dieser Nimmersatt nicht in die Moderlieschenschwärme eine feststellbare Schneise zu schlagen.

Was kann mein Bekannter noch tun???

Neulich kam er mit folgender Idee auf mich zu: (kleine Vorbemerkung: er ist begeisterter Modelleisenbahner!!!) Er könnte sich doch ein Elektrofischfanggerät selbst basteln. Transformatoren usw hat er ja reichlich, wie es funktioniert weiss er auch, nur was er nicht weiss, mit welchen Spannungen, bzw Stromstärken beim Elektrofischfang gearbeitet wird. Und das wollte er gerne von mri wissen.

Ich habe ihn natürlich aufgeklärt über die Gefahren und die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zur Elektrofischerei, aber naja, er scheint überzeugt zu sein von seiner Idee...

Bevor man ihn jetzt irgendwann einmal zuckend (oder auch nicht mehr zuckend) in seinem Gartenteich findet...was würdet ihr denn so vorschlagen um die Moderlieschen ein wenig einzudämmen...


----------



## Laksos (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Um Gottes willen, bloß kein Elektrofischen!

Ich würde es mal mit einer Handvoll Sonnenbarsche oder gewöhnlicher Barsche probieren!


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Hau da einfach 20, 30 Barsche rein, dann schlägst du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Moderlieschen weniger, Barsch fett = legger Mahlzeit #6 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Ich meine bei uns sind Moderlieschen geschützt!?!


----------



## Pikebite (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Mein Tipp wäre eine Köderfischsenke. Senke rein, Lieschen raus. Da Moderlieschen in freier Wildbahn recht selten sind:c , könntet ihr sie ja in ein geeignetes Gewässer umsetzen. Damit wär allen geholfen (den Lieschen auch...).#6


----------



## sunny (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

@Jelle

Was willste denn damit sagen? Das Raubfische die nicht fressen dürfen  ?
Ich glaub nicht, dass die Räuber da Rücksicht drauf nehmen.

Vor allem, was darf man denn dann mit den Lieschen machen? Im Aquarium halten?

Wenn es stimmt, dass die Lieschen geschützt sind #c , ist der Tipp mit den Barschen natürlich hinfällig.

@Uwe H

Bist du dir sicher, dass das Moderlieschen sind oder sind das evtl. diese Berblinge? So heißen die glaube ich. Jedesfalls die Sorte, die man als Forellenköfi verwendet. 

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Alleskönner (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Tipp wäre eine Köderfischsenke. Senke rein, Lieschen raus. Da Moderlieschen in freier Wildbahn recht selten sind:c , könntet ihr sie ja in ein geeignetes Gewässer umsetzen. Damit wär allen geholfen (den Lieschen auch...).#6


Da hat er recht das währe eine richtig gute Ide#6


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Habe nochmal nachgeschaut:

Landesverordnung über die Ausübung der Fischerei in den Binnengewässern 
(Schleswig-Holsteinische Binnenfischereiordnung -BiFO-), Vom 25. September 2001

= Moderlieschen sind in SH ganzjährig geschont

Was wer wie macht soll er selbst verantworten ist mir egal solange alles vernünftig gehändelt wird - würde die Fischchen nicht als Köfis einsetzen!
Mag auch sein dass das in anderen Bundesländern anders gehändelt wird!

Auch mit dem einbringen / überführen in andere Gewässerer wäre ich sehr vorsichtig sowas kann schnell böse enden und ich würde es mit den Leuten die für Besatz usw. in den jeweiligen Gewässern vertraut sind abstimmen!


----------



## feedex (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Richtig, ungefragter Besatz in fremden Gewässern kann u.U. auf wenig Gegenliebe stossen! 

Aber warum nicht das Pferd von hinten aufzäumen?
Anstatt die MoLies mühsam mit der Senke oder sonstwie zu entnehmen und dann umständlich nach einem Gewässer zu suchen, wo man sie einsetzen darf, sucht man sich jemanden, der sie haben will.

Es wird sich bestimmt ein Angelverein finden, der seine Gewässer damit besetzen möchte und auch obendrein bereit ist, die MoLies selbst einzusammeln. 
Kostenloser Besatz dürfte doch ein wenig Arbeitsaufwand wert sein!


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

wenn das bei mir in der Nähe wäre würde ich schon regelmäßig vorbei kommen um die Biester da rauszusenken ....   |supergri|supergri|supergri
zur Not halt ein paar Barsche rein...die sollten schon etwas Platz schaffen können ...  |bla:
ich glaub die meisten von uns hättern gern solche Probleme...   :m


----------



## muddyliz (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Soll sie an Aquariengeschäfte oder Baustoffcenter mit Gartenabteilung verkaufen. Ich habe die immer dort gut absetzen können und teilweise bis zu 1 DM pro Stück bekommen. Die Preise dürften aber heute niedriger sein.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Soll sie an Aquariengeschäfte oder Baustoffcenter mit Gartenabteilung verkaufen. Ich habe die immer dort gut absetzen können und teilweise bis zu 1 DM pro Stück bekommen. Die Preise dürften aber heute niedriger sein.



stimmt !!!
eigendlich die beste Idee !!!   #6
mein Angelhändler bekommt seine Moderlieschen Köfis immer von einem Rentner angeliefert....
leider rückt er üüüüberhaupt nicht raus mit der Sprache wo der die her bekommt... #q


----------



## Andy007 (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Auch wenn MoLies geschütz bzw. ganzjährig geschont sind kannst du trotzdem Barsche einsetzten. Mach ich in der Regel alle 2 bis 3 Jahre @ home genauso.Wenn sie dann bis zur gewünschten Anzahl dezimiert sind (die MoLies) Barsche wieder rausfischen und schmecken lassen #6 In der freien Natur interresiert es den Barsch ja schließlich auch nicht, ob die MoLies geschützt sind


----------



## Maddin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt !!!
> eigendlich die beste Idee !!!   #6
> mein Angelhändler bekommt seine Moderlieschen *Köfis* immer von einem Rentner angeliefert....
> leider rückt er üüüüberhaupt nicht raus mit der Sprache wo der die her bekommt... #q


Angelhändler in HH? Dann sollte er mal in die "Verordnung zur Durchführung des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes" unter §6 gucken.


----------



## HD4ever (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

tja....die werden ja aus S.H. "importiert" ....   |supergri


----------



## Maddin (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

...und was ändert das? Naja, mir wurscht.....muss halt jeder selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## taildancer (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Moderlieschenplage im Gartenteich*

Ich bin fürn nen hecht...der räumt da schon auf...ganz sicher!
wenn eIner nich reicht...2 oder 3!
und für die frisch geschlüpfte brut ein paare barsche!
Was brut und laich vernichtung betrifft,selma und luise (karpfen) leisten ganze arbeit im teich meiner eltern...hab da noch nie nen kleinen goldfisch entedckt!!!


----------

